# mounting a 5c collet chuck to my D1-4 lathe



## jeep534 (Dec 29, 2016)

I needed to mount my plain back hardinge 5C collett chuck to my south bend 14 which has a D 1-4 spindle nose. here are some photos of the process. I had a smaller D 1-4 mount which I adapted'  a lot of swarf


----------

